# Fencing Land in Italy



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi 

We are considering erecting a fence around our land - tired of the boar and chingale eating all of our flowers and plants. The field area is about 1 acre - can anyone comment about the rules and costs. We are based in the hills above Bologna.

thks for reading.

Ianthy


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

ianthy said:


> Hi
> 
> We are considering erecting a fence around our land - tired of the boar and chingale eating all of our flowers and plants. The field area is about 1 acre - can anyone comment about the rules and costs. We are based in the hills above Bologna.
> 
> ...


you would need a geometra to survey the land boundaries and he will then provide you with whatever local restrictions there are


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

i have fenced the land around my house following the lines drawn on the title deeds to prevent hunters walking across the land firing their guns at anything that moves. i don't care whether the neighbours are happy about it or whether it is legal or not having been scared by the proximity of the guns to my house i figure if someone doesn't like it they can come and tell me. so far after a year of putting the fence up i haven't had anyone make any objections.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

All - thks for the replies. Would you prepared to give an indication of cost.
thks again.

iathy


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

*fencing*



ianthy said:


> All - thks for the replies. Would you prepared to give an indication of cost.
> thks again.
> 
> iathy


i can't remember the length of the fencing but i'll try to dig out the details all i can say is it's about the length of a football pitch and cost around 1500 euros for a good wire mesh fence and metal posts.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

sheilamarsco said:


> i have fenced the land around my house following the lines drawn on the title deeds to prevent hunters walking across the land firing their guns at anything that moves. i don't care whether the neighbours are happy about it or whether it is legal or not having been scared by the proximity of the guns to my house i figure if someone doesn't like it they can come and tell me. so far after a year of putting the fence up i haven't had anyone make any objections.


whilst applauding the effort and appreciating the sentiment the result of unplanned work here ends up with serious consequences in the sense that should you ever want to sell your property for instance you will now require a geometra to survey the fence ,check its positioning and legality,and assure the notary that everything is legal, which might well hold up a sale or put a purchaser off, not saying you want to sell all i am saying is that legally my short answer at the start is the legal position here and if you follow the rules then it might cost a bit more or take a bit longer but essentially it will give you peace of mind for the present and the future, am sure you will be fine with your choice of action but its a bit like paying the old ICI even rubbish tax, often bills will never arrive and you will reflect that maybe someone has just missed you out, however legally you are supposed to approach the comunes and make your request to pay, not them to you, so inaction does not necessarily mean you are right or within your rights, it might well mean that they have fined you and that each year that will increase until they decide its reached a level where its worth collecting the money.. that's how Italy works more often than not and even Italians can be caught out for breaking rules they did not even know existed,

as regards costs, once again its difficult to help you out, are you going to pay with an invoice, the type of ground, ie will it need to be sunk into the ground so that nothing comes under, that sort of thing, you could easily find out unit cost by visiting a website, labour costs will depend on so many different things its best to either do it yourself or get a few quotes then come back and ask


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

if i ever decide to sell they're going to check the boundaries and permissions regarding the house anyway so doing then or now is neither here nor there except i have peace of mind knowing that some idiot is not going to take a pot shot at one of my cats.


----------

